# Discord Cons?



## DeadAccount (Apr 14, 2021)

Just out of curiosity, Do you think it would be possible to host a furcon on Discord?

Or has there already been a con hosted on discord?-


----------



## Throwaway (Apr 20, 2021)

Fur Sqaured was held in VRchat and on Discord. I think it was well received. I did not attend.


----------

